# Mark's work in progress



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi guys.

Nothing to fancy in my setup.

Parasound HCA1000A main amp
Home built Pre-Amp
Pioneer SACD/DVD/CD player with built in decoding DV 578A

Speakers are all mine and are constantly in a state of flux. Sub in a dual tapper resonator system of my own design, Mains are (also being worked on as I can) a quasi line array with a horn loaded low end. Surrounds are 4 way Bi-poles of my own design.

it keeps sounding better and that's the main point. I have to stop selling the stuff so I get to listen to it for a while!

Mark


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like you're a full on DIY guy!! :T


----------

